# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) >  Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert boot Media in selected Boot device and

## Vedis70

Мать Foxconn A78AX. При попытки установить XP с CD загрузка происходит нормально винт видит файлы на него заносит, но после перезагрузки получаю "Reboot and Select proper Boot device or Insert boot Media in selected Boot device and Pres a key". Винт менял. Биос перешил на самый новый. При установке Win7 еще смешнее "Пишет установите драйвера CD-ROM" хотя CD самый простой IDE. Подскажите что может быть!

----------


## psv-75

А в биосе винт виден когда ошибку высвечивает, стоит на мастере, попробуй шлейф поменять покапайся в ностройках винта в биосе пиши причин до фига

----------


## Vedis70

> А в биосе винт виден когда ошибку высвечивает, стоит на мастере, попробуй шлейф поменять покапайся в ностройках винта в биосе пиши причин до фига


 Все красиво видно. С этим проблем нет. Проюовал винты и SATA и IDE. Всплыл еще косяк! Ставлю флешку загрузочную (выбираю ее в биосе как HDD, она видна). Ошибка та же!!

----------


## Cheechako

> ..."Reboot and Select proper Boot device"...что может быть!


Вполне типичная проблема конфигурации BIOS'а и/или отсутствия драйверов :)

----------


## Vedis70

> Вполне типичная проблема конфигурации BIOS'а и/или отсутствия драйверов :)


Не правда Ваша. Что же машина даже не знает CD-ROM под Win7? Не так все просто.

----------


## Cheechako

Фраза относилась к установке Windows XP :confused:
На запрос типа "windows 7 requires a driver for CD-ROM" Google дает несколько миллионов результатов, первые из просмотренных указывают на проблему с конкретным CD-приводом/установочным диском :)

----------


## Vedis70

> Фраза относилась к установке Windows XP :confused:
> На запрос типа "windows 7 requires a driver for CD-ROM" Google дает несколько миллионов результатов, первые из просмотренных указывают на проблему с конкретным CD-приводом/установочным диском :)


Ну лень видимо все прочитать проще отмазаться типа "Ты BIOS не разу не видел!" А что Googel говорит про запуск загрузочной флешки с DOS-ом. Которая в BIOS выбрана. Видна. И грузится на любой другой машине. Простые варианты ужо проверены!

----------


## Cheechako

> Простые варианты ужо проверены...


Увы, не готов к демонстрации телепатических способностей по определению конфигурации железа / проделанных опытов :p
Опять-таки из Googl'а:
"_After reading many threads in many places and trying just about everything I saw (removed HW until almost nothing left, reduced BIOS settings to minimal items, good quality ISO burn, booth from USB, etc.), I was finally able to resolve the problem on my system...
On another PC (obviously), I downloaded the latest Win7 drivers for my motherboard and put them on the USB stick that I was installing Win7 from (although this should probably work even if you install from DVD, just as long as you can get to them when you Browse from the error dialog). Once I got the error, I browsed to the files to install, but they still didn't show up. I unchecked the box for not displaying incompatible drivers and then they showed up. I selected the driver and hit Next and everything went smoothly after that. 

What drives me crazy is that the error message gets you looking for DVD drivers when it has nothing to do with that, plus Win7 doesn't even recognize the correct drivers as being compatible with the hardware! 

Anyway, after several days wasted at least my system is up and running finally..._"

----------

